# S Scale Decals



## RJC (Nov 30, 2017)

I need decals for my brass PRR EMD F7. Who makes good quality decals?

Thanks


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I just did an ebay search for your decals. None found. There are places that will make custom decals. I know nothing about them except they exist. I have never seen a S scale brass locomotive. Sounds cool. Get a hold of that Harry guy and let him figure out the decals. I am sure he has contacts. Or he can make his own.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

RJC said:


> I need decals for my brass PRR EMD F7. Who makes good quality decals?
> 
> Thanks


You can make your own with a computer and an ink jet printer. Just save the images one can find online, resize and print on ink jet decal paper.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

If you decide to make your own decals, remember that ink jets don't print white!

In order to make white - the white area will be clear on the decal and you must paint a white background before you apply the decal. The white will then show through the decal in the right places.

A test print on white paper will give accurate results for the finished decal!


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

rkenney said:


> If you decide to make your own decals, remember that ink jets don't print white!
> 
> In order to make white - the white area will be clear on the decal and you must paint a white background before you apply the decal. The white will then show through the decal in the right places.
> 
> A test print on white paper will give accurate results for the finished decal!


You can get white decal paper, but then it will not have any clear parts of the decal. White lettering always gives me fits.


----------



## RJC (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks to all.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

Here is the list of decal vendors from the NASG resources pages: http://www.nasg.org/Resources/Decals.php


----------

